# Clomid - really need some advise !



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

I am new to this website but a friend of mine has used this a great deal and is always telling me to use this site. At the moment i really feel as if ntohing is going to work for me and looking for words of hope help and support from people going through something similar.

I started Clomid last year in June, only 50mg by the time i had taken my second round in July my cycle had become very regular which was great. In he August i found out i was pregnant. Elated ofcourse as the treatment had worked and so quickly. At the end of September I miscarried devasted beyone belief. Consultant advised i shoudl carry on with Clomid so I have done but cycle has become irregular i have no idea when i am ovulating anymore. My dosage of Clmid has been doubled to 100mg which i am due to start taking any day as soon as my period starts. As the cycle need to be regular again. But at this point in time i feel very negative towards all of this and do not believe the treatment will work. I say this beacuse i have a daughter already who is 7 and was conceived naturally so ofcourse i am think when i did get pregnant maybe it was a fluke and nothing to wth the clmid at all. I just dont know anymore but its effecting my life on all levels at the moment.

just feel upset and down about the whole process and the fact i am never going to be pregnant agian


----------



## angel star (Jan 21, 2011)

Hello and welcome to Fertility Friends. I'm so sorry you are feeling so low but we all know how you feel here and hopefully will be able to support you on your journey. I'm so very sorry also for you miscarriage in September  . It must be one of the most painful life experiences that sadly a lot of women go through but it makes it no less easy to cope with. 

I'm not really able to offer much advice as I too feel as though I haven't a clue what is going on at times. But what is good is that clomid helped you get pregnant so quickly. All I can say about irregular cycles is that I use a programme where you monitor your cervical mucus and this is a good indiction of whether you have fertile mucus and are near ovulation. Some ladies use ovulation monitors or sticks but I have never used these. Try not to think that treatment will never work, just that it seems to be taking longer than you would like (this is all good advice I should take on board too  ). 

I really hope that you start to feel better soon, and be kind to yourself.


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

Thank you for your message, as i said i am new to the site and wasnt really sure what to make of it but i guess when your that desperate you reach out for help in many shapes and forms. Well my period started today so tomorrow i have up the dosage of clomid to 100m from 50mg, then half way through go in for a scan to see if they can see an egg and obviously try at the right time or what i think is the right time. I guess first step is to get the cycle back on track and everything else will have to come after.


----------



## Hails (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi  

I feel the same as you   welcome to the site... 
It does help to talk to people that understands what your going through.  I was on clomid 14 months... As you will see in my signature I have had no luck   I'm very low at the minute as I just took my Af and it was my last month on clomid. On my own now! My infertility has taken over me and darryls life. It will be worth it some day tho.   could cry now telling you this...  
I work with children as well and it's getting very difficult going to work. 

More positive view now ... You conceived on clomid... So sorry about you mc.   you can conceive again. It did work for you. Have you tried acupuncture yet? That brings you body back into balance. I have been doing it for a month. Feel far better mentally and physical. The stress does cause a low in your body. I feel it too, but when I started acupuncture I felt a weight been lifted off my shoulders. Not a miracle cure tho. 

What's your treatment after clomid?


----------



## starzle72 (Sep 2, 2011)

Hi and welcome. I came on this site as I was about to start Clomid and wasnt sure what to expect and felt I needed support, it has helped speaking to people on here enormously. I just wanted to identify with you as our stories are similar and let you know youre not alone. I too fell pg on my first round of clomid in october, sadly i mc 9 weeks later. It has devastated me and still no af, altough i think its in the post now, i can feel something brewing! So I am waiting to start 2nd round too and I feel scared that the same thing is going to happen again. I guess all we can really do is look after ourselves, do the treatment and be strong. Sometimes it's hard being a woman! Omg, i sound like Dolly Parton!!


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

thank you for all your comments its really nice to get it all out! i started on the 100mg of Clomid on the 20th Jan so lets see if that manages to sort out the irregular cycle.
Consultant has also booked me in for a scan on the 30th hoping she will see an egg, which means ovulation is occuring at the right time.

So lets see where this goes now thats all i can do is sit back and wait and hope for the best!

I am feeling better than i had when i posted the original comment ...just really need my next cycle to start also around the 19th Feb which means the 100mg of clomid is working in term of giving me a 28 day cycle then i know when i am ovulating and we can try.

will keep all posted ...all advice is welcome always xxxxx


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

just an update on whats been happening since I last posted! I have been having scans twice a week first one was monday which is day 12 of cycle, the egg was very small so i was scanned again today and still not as big as it should be when ready for Ovulation. So have a further scan Monday coming to see whats happening. It seems to be even on clomid i dont ovulate until a lot later so trying between days 10-14 will not work, Next month will try between days 14-20 and see how we get on!


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

Okay next chapter of Clomid, 2nd cycle on 100mg went for folicle tracking scan and there was nothing so was sent away and told to wait for next period then up the dose to 150mg.
waited and waited no period so had to take the provera to kick start that process....finally started sunday so increased the clomid to 150mg but the side affects my goodness went into work Tuesday could barely stand from all the dizzeness!!! even now its my last day of taking it today and i just woke up feeling dizzy!
mood swings are a standard i think everyone in my house is used to them now.

anyway booked in for a scan next friday so lets see if the 150mg has kick started anything really hoping to see an egg. This is my last tryon clomid i have made an app with a private clinic to see what my other options are cant do this anymore.


----------



## rhi81 (Oct 7, 2011)

hi eur8ssg
just to let you know you not alone i had to take 150mg this cycle as i started on 100 had 2 good folicles but still didnt ovulate but the side effects have been horrible this month dizziness flashes in my eyes feeling sick i still have the flashes and finished pills over a week ago, went for my scan yesterday and again got 2 good follies so will wait and see but thee nurse said im not allowed to take anymore clomid and they gonna try me on tamoxifen as supposed to have not many side effects 
 this is a lucky month for you 

rhi xx


----------



## eur8ssg (May 20, 2011)

Okay I havent posted for a while as i have needed time out from the stress of the whole baby saga! Clomd has not worked so consultant at nhs suggested ovarioan drilling and then trying clomid again! so i figured this was going to take a while so we decided to go private. We have been detered from IVF as they are saying I have had a child naturally and one recent pregnancy and feel IVF would be to severe a treatment! Instead are suggesting ovulation induction   the Gonal F injections are supposed to work better than the clomid! so I have started my cycle today and day 4 I have to start injecting and day 10 they will scan me to see if there is any progress!

All of a sudden i feel all those feelings coming back from the clomid days which werent nice for me at all. I have been so much happier of that medication ....and now started to feel anxious and nervous about the whole thing ...the pressure is the worst i think we put on ourselves but cant help it!

Not sure if anyone has had any success on the GonalF injections if so would be lovely to hear from you ...i have PCOS also so just feeling very unsure about the whole process! look forward to hearing from you!


----------

